# 'Assisted reproduction kids do well psychologically'



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

http://www.bionews.org.uk/commentary.lasso?storyid=2990

/links


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

thanks drowned girl...xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

As someone who is not intending to tell a child that they were concieved by donor eggs, I found the last paragraph particularly comforting.

_"Parents should not be forced into telling their child, but rather should be equipped with the facilities to make the best-informed decision possible. Without advocating secrecy, we should also bear in mind that the fact that these non-disclosing families are producing well-adjusted adolescents shows that there is more to parenting than sharing information about genetic origins."
_
Jules
xxx


----------

